# Classic female writers



## lilacstarflower (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm currently working my way through the classics and realised that I always seem to be drawn to female writers. It wasn't intentional at first but when I started noticing that I was skipping over male authors on the bookshelf it got me thinking. Anyone else do this? Who are your favourite female authors and why?


----------



## terrib (Apr 3, 2008)

I never thought about it before now, lilac, but I do the same thing. I have a few favorite, I guess Elizabeth Suzanne Phillips would be my favorite.


----------



## Danielle (Apr 3, 2008)

I love Emily Bronte, Margaret Mitchell, Sylvia Plath.


----------



## Non Serviam (Apr 3, 2008)

For beautifully-formed prose, Jane Austen.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 3, 2008)

Bronte, Austin, Plath, also Alcot, Wolf, Dickenson and Margaret Atwood come to mind


----------



## lilacstarflower (Apr 4, 2008)

Have to agree with Austen.

As for the Bronte's: Emily I'm not too keen on - wuthering heights is lost on me; ddn't like the characters at all especially Jacob. Charlotte was a little better - I thought the tension she built between Mr Rochester and Jayne was great. Ann is up there with Austen in my opinion. I thought she was fantastic and way under-rated.


----------



## Starby (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm the same. I really enjoy Michele Roberts, a French novelist. Her work is feminist and very psychological, the sort of style I like.


----------

